# Helm - Polstertausch



## murmel04 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp wo ich für meinen Uvex Boss Compact, neue Polster herbekomme.

Leider hält gerade das vorne an der Stirn nichtmehr ist teilweise sogar so das es irgendwann während der fahrt einfach  rechts oder links runterhängt, ist irgendwie störend. Und ohne geht auch nicht.

Leider hab ich im Netzt bis jetzt nix gefunden und einen neuen Helm will ich mir deswegen eigentlich nicht kaufen.
(Glaub da bekomme ich dann mit Männe ärger - wenn ich schon wieder was kaufe, vor allem was, was Mann dann gleich sieht)

Also vielleicht könnte ihr helfen. - 

LG


----------



## 4mate (14. Juli 2011)

*1. Wo kann ich uvex Radhelme bzw. Ersatzteile für mein uvex Produkt beziehen?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (14. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> *1. Wo kann ich uvex Radhelme bzw. Ersatzteile für mein uvex Produkt beziehen?*



Dir kann in jedem guten Sportfachhandel geholfen werden. Dort sind auch Verkäufer die sich der Sache annehmen. Im Netz wirst damit sicherlich kein Erfolg haben.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2011)

So wie im Link von 4mate... zum Fachhändler laufen und bestellen lassen.

Ich hab bei den Specialized Helmen dasselbe Problem, das sich die Polster teils schon nach 2 Wochen auflösen. Die kaputten Polster trag ich dann halt immer zum Händler meines Vertrauens, der tauscht sie mir dann gegen neue um 
Mal wieder ein Grund für den Lokalen nebenan. Hätte ich im INet gekauft wäre das sicher nicht so einfach.


----------

